# Taurus 24/7 Pro vs 24/7 OSS



## Whitedog (Apr 18, 2009)

What's the difference between the 24/7 Pro longslide and 24/7 OSS. Prices are about $100.00 apart. Heine vs Novack sights and match grade barrel?


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, side by side comparisons from the Taurus website show only a negligible difference in size (OSS models slightly larger in dimensions and .6 oz heavier)and the sight differences. Visually the grips are different. They say nothing about the OSS having a match grade barrel, it might, they just don't mention it. Both are of polymer/steel construction with the same number of grroves and matching twist ratios. They're both available with 10 or 17 round mags. I personally don't see anything listed that would make me want to spend the extra money for the OSS


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

After using the Heine "Straight 8" sights for a while, I would not buy another gun with them. I plan on changing out the sights on the one I do have. It is the only gun I have with these sights and every time I go to the range to practice with it I have to relearn the sight picture.


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> After using the Heine "Straight 8" sights for a while, I would not buy another gun with them. I plan on changing out the sights on the one I do have. It is the only gun I have with these sights and every time I go to the range to practice with it I have to relearn the sight picture.


 I have a 24/7 Pro. I HATE those sights.


----------

